
Comparing HTTP/1.1 and HTTP/2 on Aircraft WiFi [video] - velmu
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqY1MfgTYmE
======
digi_owl
Tried the test in desktop Firefox, and the HTTP1 gave me a "insecure
connection" error.

Apparently it is an expired certificate.

